# Paranoid?



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't really want to say what I'm paranoid about cause people will think I'm a crazy person. I do get paranoid about little things. I know it's stupid and unreasonable but it makes sense in my head. It just little things too. Does anybody else get paranoid about things?


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

yep. there are times where im absolutely convinced my friends or coworkers are hiding things from me and it drives me crazy inside my head. those are some insecurity issues i need to work on.


----------



## harleen (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes. Usually my paranoia is phasic. Sometimes I'll unplug everything in my house because I'm afraid of starting an electrical fire. Other times I'll be paranoid I have an internal disease or having a heart attack. If I have a headache I will automatically think "Brain Tumor!"


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I once had a panic attack because I thought a salt shaker on the table was a bomb.

... Not joking.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know if paranoid is the right word for it, but, sometimes, I'll go through these phases where I think I see mice and rats scurrying around my house, and that they're in my bed when I sleep, and sometimes, that bugs are crawling around under my skin, and worms are curling up in my stomach. It makes me really panicky and hypervigilant -- any little sound I hear causes the same reaction in me as would a fire alarm to someone else. I can't sleep for a couple days while that's going on and nothing I do makes it stop. I hate it.

I don't know what that's all about, but it's pretty terrifying when it's happening. Thankfully, it only lasts a few days. :stu



EarlGreyDregs said:


> I once had a panic attack because I thought a salt shaker on the table was a bomb.
> 
> ... Not joking.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

phoelomek said:


>


I'm not that bad anymore, thank god! It was a few years ago when I was having extreme anxiety & paranoia. I'm much better now.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> I'm not that bad anymore, thank god! It was a few years ago when I was having extreme anxiety & paranoia. I'm much better now.


Good to hear! I'm happy you're doing better.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah...right now I'm paranoid that someone poisoned my food.  I hate this. I pretty sure I'm an hypochondriac...I can't even take pills sometimes cause I'm afraid of the side effects.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Yeah...right now I'm paranoid that someone poisoned my food.  I hate this. I pretty sure I'm an hypochondriac...I can't even take pills sometimes cause I'm afraid of the side effects.


When I was bad I was afraid of people poisoning my food if I left it alone. You are definitely not the only one & I don't think you're crazy at all.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Yeah...right now I'm paranoid that someone poisoned my food.  I hate this. I pretty sure I'm an hypochondriac...I can't even take pills sometimes cause I'm afraid of the side effects.


I think being afraid of side-effects is a completely rational worry. :yes

Can I ask if you think there's any reason why someone would poison your food? Or is it just a fear that sort of strikes you out of no where? Have you talked to/considered talking to someone about it? I'm sorry, I don't want to make you uncomfortable. You don't have to answer (obviously).


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> When I was bad I was afraid of people poisoning my food if I left it alone. You are definitely not the only one & I don't think you're crazy at all.


Thanks. If I told people that people will think I'm some kind of paranoid schizophrenic. I'm not by the way.


----------



## harleen (Aug 15, 2011)

I fear pills having bad side effects too! I have bad headaches but I can't take medicine because I think it will kill me.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> I think being afraid of side-effects is a completely rational worry. :yes
> 
> Can I ask if you think there's any reason why someone would poison your food? Or is it just a fear that sort of strikes you out of no where? Have you talked to/considered talking to someone about it? I'm sorry, I don't want to make you uncomfortable. You don't have to answer (obviously).


The scary is my dad made it! A fear that strikes me out of nowhere. I don't really have the money for that meh.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

meganmila said:


> The scary is my dad made it! A fear that strikes me out of nowhere. I don't really have the money for that meh.


Ok. I'm sorry.  Maybe it might help to talk to your dad about it? He might be able to do something for you?


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'm know how you feel. I'm always overly paranoid about everything. It sucks.


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I used to think that my meds were poison or that there were secret camera's in my room that my au pair had installed to prove that I was mentally ill etc. You'd be surprised how many people suffer from paranoia


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been paranoid of so much sh*t, still am a bit. Necesito pastillas lol


----------



## Bridezilla (Aug 16, 2011)

*Paranoid!! A rant...*

I'm paranoid over anything and everything! Although I've had fear of food contamination or poisoning before, it's not as common for me. I went through it as a toddler actually! I heard the news talking about mad cow disease at Jack in the Box, and for months my mom had a hard time feeding me a burger! Monkey see, monkey fear!

*Question to the original poster: Is it that you don't trust the people cooking/packaging your meals or or you just paranoid that it COULD happen in general? I'm plagued by thoughts and images of being raped or murdered but it doesn't affect my daily activities because I'm not afraid or distrustful of specific people.. But I do judge ppl I see during the day as if they could be a child molester, a wife beater, animal abuser etc... I might be a nut but I know there are criminally insane people out there!! 

Things that get me paranoid: I'm more of the person who over analyzes every little detail of the day and I'm constantly plagued by what could happen if I fail to do something. (failing to wake up on time, get an assignment or payment in, forget to feed the pets, the worry ranges from reasonable to irrational because I can also fear social events involving MY side of the family, but rarely my fiance's family. Also my friends make me paranoid and I always think they're trying to get something out of me or use me. All of these are due to past experiences so I wonder if there's a way to over-come any of that at all??? This paranoia doesn't reflect in my ability to complete the actions, however! I worried about not waking up for work this morning and still didn't set an alarm...!!!! Bad habits... ugh..

I'm terrified of breaking teeth, hitting pedestrians, hair in drains/stray hair clinging to my body (LOL), I'm a hypochondriac and have diagnosed myself with cancer on WebMD like 50 times even though I know I'm healthy. Mostly social interactions cause my panic.

Also paranoid about if people I love are happy and constantly need reassurance that they aren't mad or annoyed. Common obsessively reoccuring questions are: "what are you thinking? how are you feeling right now? are you happy? Is this ok? can I do _____? I'm 22 years old, I shouldn't need to constantly know if I'm allowed to do something, I should just get up and go out and DO IT! So I guess I'm also paranoid to make my own decisions out of fear of choosing the wrong thing even though I could easily go either way (such as with a brand of ketchup) and not suffer from it afterwards, but OMG I'm so stressed out at the store when it comes time to choose between brands of yogurt, whether to get the 12 or 18 pack of eggs, or even what shampoo to use.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Tenebrous said:


> I have been paranoid of so much sh*t, still am a bit. Necesito pastillas lol


Lawl. En este punto, pienso que sería más fácil comprar un cerebro nuevo ... y también, más barato. :roll:b


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Bridezilla said:


> I'm paranoid over anything and everything! Although I've had fear of food contamination or poisoning before, it's not as common for me. I went through it as a toddler actually! I heard the news talking about mad cow disease at Jack in the Box, and for months my mom had a hard time feeding me a burger! Monkey see, monkey fear!
> 
> *Question to the original poster: *Is it that you don't trust the people cooking/packaging your meals or or you just paranoid that it COULD happen in general? *I'm plagued by thoughts and images of being raped or murdered but it doesn't affect my daily activities because I'm not afraid or distrustful of specific people.. But I do judge ppl I see during the day as if they could be a child molester, a wife beater, animal abuser etc... I might be a nut but I know there are criminally insane people out there!!
> 
> ...


That it could happen in general. Even if my own family makes it.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm always paranoid.

I've started to think that the few Friends I have hate me and talk crap about me. I also think my Neighbors spy on me through my window when I sleep or at the computer, anyone that looks at me in public is laughing inside at how fat and disgusting I am, and so on..

it sucks hehe.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> Lawl. En este punto, pienso que sería más fácil comprar un cerebro nuevo ... y también, más barato. :roll:b


Show me to this magical witch doctor, or I will show you a street pharmacy, lmao


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

My "family" could be poisoning my food. I need to get the hell out of here.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I don't really want to say what I'm paranoid about cause people will think I'm a crazy person. I do get paranoid about little things. I know it's stupid and unreasonable but it makes sense in my head. It just little things too. Does anybody else get paranoid about things?


 Welllllllll.......

To a certain extent, you could say I'm a bit paranoid. But I always say you're only paranoid if you're wrong.

Most things people are "paranoid" about aren't technically impossible so are they really paranoid or is it just a misuse of the term by people who don't want to deal with uncomfortable possibilities?

Let's just say I'm highly untrusting and very skeptical of everything.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

I get paranoid too at times!
I have a hard time going out to eat because i think there is something wrong with my food. I have a hard time going to places because i think i'm going to get sick and ruin my day, but then i just worry myself sick anyways. I can't spend the night at friends house because I have a constant feeling that my mom or I am going to die while i'm there..?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Yeah...right now I'm paranoid that someone poisoned my food.  I hate this. I pretty sure I'm an hypochondriac...I can't even take pills sometimes cause I'm afraid of the side effects.


 Oh. This. Yeah. I do have hypochondriac tendencies. The problem with that is that if you are having symptoms you can never be entirely sure it's all in your head. Sometimes doctors are quick to call people hypochondriacs because they probably see tons of them.

I've never thought anyone poisoned my food though. It's not unreasonable to have that fear, as it's happened. You just have to keep things in perspective. It's relatively unlikely that someone would poison your food unless they have something against you. A motive of some kind. It has happened where someone just poisoned some random person's food for no reason but it's rare enough that you pretty much have nothing to worry about there.


----------



## tinted (Jul 19, 2011)

i'm afraid of eating in public,or that if i don't check that the bathroom door is locked 3 times something bad will happen.i get paranoid about stupid things too.like some lady looked at me in a supermarket and i thought she was goig to call security on me or that the alarm would go off.

i think that ppl are plotting against me and that my friend secretly hates me.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm usually pretty paranoid the second I wake up. I think someone is trying to hurt me or is thinking about it somewhere far far away. I hate paranoia b/c it just screws up your whole day. You feel like you're being watched when you're not. Some of my fear of people has resulted from me being attacked a few times during the past few years, but I've gotten so paranoid about stuff that I've considered buying a gun. But knowing what a clutz I am I'd most likely invest in a dog or something. But what if someone shoots my dog?

Whatever. You understand how much paranoia is such a nuisance. It's no way to live but I just can't help having that horrible feeling every time I wake up. I just don't trust anybody b/c I'm so sure they'll double cross me or have some alterior motive.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

When I venture out into the cold harsh wastes know as 'public places' b) I feel a really strange sense of paranoia when ever someone laughs. It could be the most innocuous sounding laugh ever produced from a human being - but I'd still think in the back of my head that it's a malice filled attack on my already fleeting sense of self worth. :sus


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure everyone hates me and they can read my mind/know my deep, dark secrets and are plotting to do me in. Every time I have to meet with someone or go to some meeting, even one that's been in the works for months and involving multiple people, I think it's an elaborate plan to get me. I don't know what they want with me, but I'm sure they're watching and hating.


----------



## Mt333 (Jun 24, 2013)

SPC said:


> yep. there are times where im absolutely convinced my friends or coworkers are hiding things from me and it drives me crazy inside my head. those are some insecurity issues i need to work on.


I can fully relate. I've never held a steady job and have been considering quitting my current. It's ruining my life. Any advice with this???


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

SPC said:


> yep. there are times where im absolutely convinced my friends or coworkers are hiding things from me and it drives me crazy inside my head. those are some insecurity issues i need to work on.


Exactly. I have those problems too.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I always think paranoia, at least for me, is a big part of my social anxiety. I think the worst of people, and almost assume they've written me off before we even meet. I doubt everything they say as if a human being could not possible be sincere. I know that my thoughts are irrational, and that everyone else is probably just thinking about themselves and not even thinking about me at all, but is that supposed to be better? Am I supposed to be comforted by the thought that nobody gives a s--- about me? That's just depressing. Maybe it's this all or nothing kind of thinking. I just don't know how to fix whatever is wrong with me. Being ruled by fear and paranoia is no way to live.


----------



## Mt333 (Jun 24, 2013)

Addler said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone hates me and they can read my mind/know my deep, dark secrets and are plotting to do me in. Every time I have to meet with someone or go to some meeting, even one that's been in the works for months and involving multiple people, I think it's an elaborate plan to get me. I don't know what they want with me, but I'm sure they're watching and hating.


omg I'm the same too!! *sigh* i'm not the only one *tear*


----------



## Mt333 (Jun 24, 2013)

mcmuffinme said:


> I always think paranoia, at least for me, is a big part of my social anxiety. I think the worst of people, and almost assume they've written me off before we even meet. I doubt everything they say as if a human being could not possible be sincere. I know that my thoughts are irrational, and that everyone else is probably just thinking about themselves and not even thinking about me at all, but is that supposed to be better? Am I supposed to be comforted by the thought that nobody gives a s--- about me? That's just depressing. Maybe it's this all or nothing kind of thinking. I just don't know how to fix whatever is wrong with me. Being ruled by fear and paranoia is no way to live.


I fell the same way mcmuffin....feeling hopeless and like NO ONE understands. I'm here for you if it's any consilation


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I can relate. I quit my last job because I thought my co-workers and mangers were plotting against me and speaking ill about me. That was in 2009, I havent had a job since :s. Paranoia is a heck of a thing


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I have horrible paranoia problems if I'm alone. I'm suspicious of other people usually, but I don't hear voices in my head when I'm being social. I wear headphones or put in earplugs literally 24/7 because I'm so paranoid. Somehow I got my brain into this loop of hearing voices, and the only thing that makes them go away is distracting my ears. I wish I could gradually reduce it, but it never goes away. If I'm just sitting alone without any distraction, I'll hear an angry female voice complaining to someone else about every little thing that I'm doing. Judging me and being creeped out by me and hating me. And it goes on and on and on until I put my headphones on again.


----------



## idolizechristinasalgado (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm paranoid but a wise person once said "Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they're after you." I've been CONVINCED people are mocking me. Not in an extreme sense. But it seems like facebook statuses are just directed towards me. People stare at me like my picture is up in some 'Wanted' poster. And me I do not look like my profile picture, I'm not stunning but not ugly enough to stare at, just an average looking black person yet people have this shocked look on their face when they see me when they should either not be noticing me, feeling bad for my shyness or intimidated that I could kill them for staring or just be ghetto. If that weren't enough when I get home thinking I'll get a break, my parents treat me like a psycho even though they should be thrilled I'm not like other teens my age doing drugs and slitting wrists (even though I have it way worse than them.) Then when I think about just hoping I will die of stress or something theres always some tv show or book or website post that just seems so similiar to my life that I think I'm being watched and this is the governments way of paying back for using me as a social experiment and or/ entertainment. So I get a false sense of hope only to try new things like stick up for myself then land flat on my *** with my bad luck. It's so sad because so many people give me ****, it's not a normal situation either these are people I barely know and people who have the most antisocial/robotic/perfect reactions to things and I know I'm right as I'm kind and do what I think is the right thing to do and they just I don't know don't get any justice from me. I had a crush on a guy this year and was pretty modest on hiding it and it seemed like this year people were giving me a break because they knew that I was trying my hardest not to be annoying and just be in the background but boy did I look stupid when the dude I had a crush on gave me signs by staring only to treat me like a stalker the rest of the days (even though I never asked him out or talked to him) and convince me to stick up for myself only to side with the ish who started all the drama. My problems are so not normal and so unheard of that it makes me want to murder the people putting me through this mental trauma. I don't know if they think I'm really that slow that I would fall for there social tests (I know they act wierd around me to see how I'd react, I know they are not actually gay or wierd). Or if this is there version of joking around. Or I'm just making it all up in my head. All I know is I have been pushed to rock bottom this year and if theres one thing I've learned, there is nothing to be scared of. I've been treated and called all my biggest fears and I didn't have an emotional breakdown, I didn't die from stress, it was actually not a big deal. The things I tell you here though I am bitter and angry about but it's not a helplessness bitter, it's a who takes there time out of there day, you lame corny losers bitter. I don't know if this is a good or a bad thing but I definitely feel stronger than I've ever been.


----------



## newpierre (Jun 30, 2013)

I get very paranoid about a lot of things!


----------



## Mt333 (Jun 24, 2013)

idolizechristinasalgado said:


> I'm paranoid but a wise person once said "Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they're after you." I've been CONVINCED people are mocking me. Not in an extreme sense. But it seems like facebook statuses are just directed towards me. People stare at me like my picture is up in some 'Wanted' poster. And me I do not look like my profile picture, I'm not stunning but not ugly enough to stare at, just an average looking black person yet people have this shocked look on their face when they see me when they should either not be noticing me, feeling bad for my shyness or intimidated that I could kill them for staring or just be ghetto. If that weren't enough when I get home thinking I'll get a break, my parents treat me like a psycho even though they should be thrilled I'm not like other teens my age doing drugs and slitting wrists (even though I have it way worse than them.) Then when I think about just hoping I will die of stress or something theres always some tv show or book or website post that just seems so similiar to my life that I think I'm being watched and this is the governments way of paying back for using me as a social experiment and or/ entertainment. So I get a false sense of hope only to try new things like stick up for myself then land flat on my *** with my bad luck. It's so sad because so many people give me ****, it's not a normal situation either these are people I barely know and people who have the most antisocial/robotic/perfect reactions to things and I know I'm right as I'm kind and do what I think is the right thing to do and they just I don't know don't get any justice from me. I had a crush on a guy this year and was pretty modest on hiding it and it seemed like this year people were giving me a break because they knew that I was trying my hardest not to be annoying and just be in the background but boy did I look stupid when the dude I had a crush on gave me signs by staring only to treat me like a stalker the rest of the days (even though I never asked him out or talked to him) and convince me to stick up for myself only to side with the ish who started all the drama. My problems are so not normal and so unheard of that it makes me want to murder the people putting me through this mental trauma. I don't know if they think I'm really that slow that I would fall for there social tests (I know they act wierd around me to see how I'd react, I know they are not actually gay or wierd). Or if this is there version of joking around. Or I'm just making it all up in my head. All I know is I have been pushed to rock bottom this year and if theres one thing I've learned, there is nothing to be scared of. I've been treated and called all my biggest fears and I didn't have an emotional breakdown, I didn't die from stress, it was actually not a big deal. The things I tell you here though I am bitter and angry about but it's not a helplessness bitter, it's a who takes there time out of there day, you lame corny losers bitter. I don't know if this is a good or a bad thing but I definitely feel stronger than I've ever been.


I feel for you because I am to going through the same thing. I can't go to work, watch tv or even have a conversation with someone without thinking that they are sub conciously talking about me. or are in on this huge scheme against me. Trying to test me to see how I will react. And i'm just at the point where I want to break. I dont feel like I can do this anymore


----------

